# ZAM - Zamanco Minerals



## System (1 March 2012)

Zamanco Minerals Limited (ZAM) was formerly known as Atticus Resources Limited (ACZ).


----------



## springhill (5 August 2012)

MC - $8m
SP - 24c
Shares - 35m
Options - 29m
Cash - $1.83

*Directors *
Geoff Donohue Chairman 
Jacques Badenhorst Managing Director 
Thomas Hill Executive Director 
Peter McIntyre Non‐Executive Director 
Peter Ironside Non‐Exec Director/Company Secretary 

*Substantial Shareholders*
Geoff Donohue (indirect) 16.79%
Peter Ironside(indirect) 15.11%
Peter McIntyre (indirect) 8.89%
Jacques Badenhorst (indirect) 3.56%
Thomas Hill (indirect) 3.56%

*Proposed Serenje Manganese Project*
• Internal Scoping Study completed by Zamanco management for the development of a ferromanganese and manganese metal project in Zambia.
• Study indicated that a 60kt per annum high carbon ferromanganese plant and 12kt per annum manganese metal plant could be developed based on available power.
• Development of these production levels would require ~180kt per annum of manganese ore grading ~50% Mn.
• Developments as a result of Scoping Study:
-MoU signed with Zesco for provision of power;
-Land secured at Pensulo, near Serenje, sufficient for proposed processing plant location;
-Agreements entered into on four tenement areas near Mansa and Mkushi;
-Three of these tenements are subject to grant following lifting of Gov’t moratorium and transfer of
tenements to Zamanco subsidiary companies
-Exploration program initiated in April 2012 with planned trenching, geophysics and drilling to
be completed in 2012.
-Options Analysis initiated with Pyrocon to evaluate processing options in relation to various
manganese alloy products. Expected June 2012.

*Exploration & Acquisition Strategy*
• Agreements signed over four tenement areas near Mkushi and Mansa
• Zamanco to have 80% equity in Large Scale Prospecting and Mining Licenses
• Partners to be paid via royalty from ore production
• Small or no upfront payments to vendors
• Tenement portfolio totals ~3,000km²
• Three new Agreements over tenements, subject to Due Diligence & Ministerial consent, located in Chinsali, Kabwe and Mansa
• JORC resource targeted to be confirmed in 2012

*New Tenements – Exploration Strategy
*EML Kabwe
• Extensive sub soil manganese mineralisation over tenement area
• Potential low cost mining and beneficiation
• Ability to measure resource in relatively short time frame
• Exploration program will consist of pitting and drilling over a 2km x 2km area
• Laterite holes to be drilled to ~10m with some deeper holes targeting primary vein mineralisation;
• Approximate cost $300k
• Program to commence once Ministerial consent received
Chinsali
• Manganese mineralisation outcrops over 4.5km
• Potential low cost mining and beneficiation
• Ability to measure resource in relatively short time frame
• 1500-2000m RC drilling program
• Approximate cost $300k
• Program to commence once Ministerial consent received

*Future Opportunities*
Gabon - Mn, FeMn
DRC - Mn, FeMn
South Africa - Mn, FeMn
Zimbabwe - Cr, FeCr


----------

